# Standing wrist lock in gi-bjj competition.



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 15, 2020)

Thought it was interesting considering the discussions on here about standing wrist locks-it's from facebook so that may mess up some seeing it, not sure. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2758109124468650


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Aug 15, 2020)

i thought this was great!!


----------



## Buka (Aug 15, 2020)

I didn't realize a standing wrist lock was allowed in any BJJ tournament. has that always been the case? 
I don't think they used to be in the few I competed in. 

Maybe because it was wrapped up in the gi?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 15, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2758109124468650


There is no need to rotate your body like that. All you need is just to rotate your arm. That's one of the methods to deal with a strong grip - *肘(Zhou) - *elbow pressing.

When your opponent grabs on your sleeve or lapel, you drop your elbow over it, and keep rotate your arm until his hand can't pull out.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2020)

Buka said:


> I didn't realize a standing wrist lock was allowed in any BJJ tournament. has that always been the case?
> I don't think they used to be in the few I competed in.
> 
> Maybe because it was wrapped up in the gi?


They are legal, maybe just not at white belt.


----------



## Buka (Aug 15, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> They are legal, maybe just not at white belt.



Interesting. Thanks, Tony.

They didn't allow us to use them in my old BJJ school here on Maui. For any rank. I wonder why?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2020)

Buka said:


> Interesting. Thanks, Tony.
> 
> They didn't allow us to use them in my old BJJ school here on Maui. For any rank. I wonder why?


I just double checked. Wrist locks are allowed in IBJJF tournaments at blue belt and above.

Some BJJers have a prejudice against wrist locks. Perhaps your old instructor was one of them. One issue with standing wrist locks in particular is that they have to be applied quickly to avoid the opponent escaping, which means the chance of injury is higher. The other issue is that they can just be hard to get, but that’s no reason to disallow them.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> There is no need to rotate your body like that. All you need is just to rotate your arm. That's one of the methods to deal with a strong grip - *肘(Zhou) - *elbow pressing.
> 
> When your opponent grabs on your sleeve or lapel, you drop your elbow over it, and keep rotate your arm until his hand can't pull out.


The main issue with the method you show is that most jacket-based grapplers will be familiar with it and have a good chance of countering it or letting go before they get stuck. The technique in the original video is more unorthodox, which is why the competitor was able to catch his opponent before he could recognize what was happening.


----------



## Buka (Aug 15, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I just double checked. Wrist locks are allowed in IBJJF tournaments at blue belt and above.
> 
> Some BJJers have a prejudice against wrist locks. Perhaps your old instructor was one of them. One issue with standing wrist locks in particular is that they have to be applied quickly to avoid the opponent escaping, which means the chance of injury is higher. The other issue is that they can just be hard to get, but that’s no reason to disallow them.



I didn't care for the guy who ran the place, and who told me they weren't allowed. He ended up getting charged and convicted of rape and sexual assault against three woman. My wife and I quit the day after he was charged.

Unfortunately, it was the only game in town. That sucked.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 15, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The main issue with the method you show is that most jacket-based grapplers will be familiar with it and have a good chance of countering it or letting go before they get stuck. The technique in the original video is more unorthodox, which is why the competitor was able to catch his opponent before he could recognize what was happening.


When you turn your back into your opponent, your opponent can use his free left arm to choke you (or prevent you from turning). You just put yourself into more dangerous situation.

I thought a BJJ guy is very good at to choke his opponent from behind.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When you turn your back into your opponent, your opponent can use his free left arm to choke you (or prevent you from turning). You just put yourself into more dangerous situation.
> 
> I thought a BJJ guy is very good at to choke his opponent from behind.


There are always risks and tradeoffs. I haven't experimented with that particular move to see where the weaknesses are. However I do note that when he spun around, he was ducking under and to the outside of his opponent's right arm, thus moving away from his opponent's left arm. It would have been hard for the other guy to get a choke - especially with his right arm and wrist being twisted out of alignment.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 15, 2020)

Buka said:


> I didn't care for the guy who ran the place, and who told me they weren't allowed. He ended up getting charged and convicted of rape and sexual assault against three woman. My wife and I quit the day after he was charged.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was the only game in town. That sucked.


It sucks to discover you’ve been working with a bastard.


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2020)

The real shame was there was an assistant instructor, I'll call him T, a purple belt....he was fantastic. Just a terrific mellow guy, natural teaching ability and had a great back story.

Two months after having made his blue belt - he moved to Brazil for four years, got a minimum wage job at a marketplace, rented a one room flat above the market and attended Carlos Gracie Jr's school, which was right down the street. 

T trained every day for four years, made purple belt and came back to Hawaii. The instructor, mister no wrist lock guy, hated him for it.

Every student in the school loved T. Just a wonderful person and wonderful Martial Artist.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2020)

The thing with wrist locks and sparring is you generally have to go a bit slow with them. 

I do them a lot but I am very conscious of how I do them.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2020)

Buka said:


> I didn't realize a standing wrist lock was allowed in any BJJ tournament. has that always been the case?
> I don't think they used to be in the few I competed in.
> 
> Maybe because it was wrapped up in the gi?


Higher belts generally.






This one basically costs you nothing really to go for.


----------



## wab25 (Aug 17, 2020)

The video in the OP was great. It showed uke on the receiving end of a pretty standard standing wrist lock, with a very cool set up and grip... with the gi. I believe most Japanese arts call that sankyu.






What I like about the OPs video is that is shows the speed you need to use and the dynamic situation you will be in when trying to apply it. Uke needs to be distracted... in this case he was to busy trying to get his own take down. Tori, had to successfully defend the take down, while setting up and applying the wrist lock. Also, the "standing" part was more like constant dynamic footwork. In traditional arts, both people are more rooted. We tend to forget that you can take the pressure off of these locks by simply moving your feet. Not only does tori get uke into a somewhat classical position, elbow up while applying the rotation... but he also shows the dynamic movement necessary to keep that lock applied. Otherwise uke takes a step or two and releases the pressure and the lock is gone. Too often when learning these type of locks, we get so caught up in learning what to grab where, and where to bend it... that we forget to worry about the rest of uke's body and the dynamics of a fight.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 17, 2020)

wab25 said:


> The video in the OP was great. It showed uke on the receiving end of a pretty standard standing wrist lock, with a very cool set up and grip... with the gi. I believe most Japanese arts call that sankyu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so so so wish there was an option to "love" a post.


----------

